# Waterfill Frazier 4/5 bottle



## MessageInABottle (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi.  I recently got this bottle and am wondering if anyone can provide me with any information and/or value of the bottle.  Here are the indicators written on the bottle:

 FRONT MAIN INSCRIPTION: Waterfill and Frazier

 FRONT TOP: Federal law forbids sale or re-use of the bottle

 BOTTOM: 64 D-913 50

 BACK: 4/5 Quart

 The bottle is clear and has the old style neck/upper rim.  I tried to research this but could not find larger bottles with this inscription...only the mini bottles made by the company.  COuld anyone help with this?


----------



## epackage (Aug 20, 2010)

Kentucky Bourbon bottle, not much value but if it you like it clean it and display it....welcome to the forum.....Jim


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 20, 2010)

It was made between 1932-1964, maybe a little later as well if the bottle maker didnt change the mold of the bottle. welcome to the forum.


----------



## MessageInABottle (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, thanks for the info and the warm welcome.  I like this site and am glad to see that you guys recently added a section for marbles.  I love marbles and am now getting into bottles!!!  
 Thanks-[]


----------



## bottle researcher (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Waterfill Frazier 4/5 bottle*

I don't know if you're still active and have this bottle, but I would love to see a photo of the base of this bottle as well. I think I can help you out deciphering the codes!Thanks


----------



## AllieAlford (Apr 8, 2022)

I know this post is super old, but if you still have this bottle I would love to buy it from you! Please!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 102viadeluna (Apr 9, 2022)

Scroll down in the following post for info on Waterfill & Frazier Whiskey.






						Those Pre-Pro Whiskey Men!
					






					pre-prowhiskeymen.blogspot.com


----------

